# Lawry's



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have used Lawry's to season & cook duck for years - I take duck breast & cut in strips & fry in Lawry's & butter - they go as fast as you can make them.

http://www.sportingchef.com/


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is WAY better than Lawry's. "Gourmet House Special Seasoning" it's in the tradition of the Gourmet House Restraurant of Mandan, ND. Order on line www.gourmetseasoning.com Its a local mom and pop operation here in GF. Any of you cowboys from out west remember the Gourmet House in Mandan? :beer:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

That Gourmet House is absolutely the best.

The real secret to it is to put it on the meat about 20 minutes before putting it on the grill.


----------

